# PDA : Public Display of Affection



## Inspector Kate (Apr 2, 2009)

Your thoughts?

I find myself getting annoyed when people start making out in Panera in front of everyone like we want to see it---but at the same time, I understand that people have the right to enjoy being together, etc..

So, how far is going too far, as far as PDA's go? (little confusing wording there, but I think you get the point).


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd be remiss to claim that anything of the sort has ever bothered me more than slightly, but it does seem like there some sort of line being crossed once groping gets involved. At that point I figure they may as well get a room and start playing a game of hide the soap. 

I guess what I'm saying is I'd draw the line where PDA crosses over into clothed foreplay.


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with Trope.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

When there's a batter on second, it's time to move the game indoors.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Some PDA doesn't bother me, it seems sweet -- awww, look how in love they are. I love to see people hold hands or hug or kiss. I don't like it so much when they are groping and slobbering on each other or grabbing ass. Then it just becomes disrespectful. It's like showing an R-rated movie. Not everyone wants themselves or their kids exposed to that.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Making out in public is not cool -_-.

A kiss is fine. But otherwise... what Trope said.


Then again, there's a time and place for such things - in some public settings, that sort of thing is more acceptable [rock concerts, clubs, etc.]. But, eh, not at the bakery.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't mind cute kissy faces and people displaying *love*, like all the comments above I don't like the *lust* x-rated scenes.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

PDA has never bothered me. As long as there is a way for me to ignore them, they can really do whatever. I doubt I'd care much if two people started going at it in front of me so long as I can continue with whatever I was doing. 

I hate to be involved in PDA. It's very different on that end. Hugs are as far as I will go. I don't like to kiss or hold hands in public. My last boyfriend struggled to understand and assumed because I wouldn't I was ashamed of him or didn't really like him or something like that. I don't know what it is about it, but PDA is very much out of my comfort zone.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

so I'm guessing that dry humping that one hot chick at Kinko's the other day would be a not have gone over well with you guys then?


Seriously though... it's all about normal acceptable behavior, most will become uncomfortable when things hit a certain level, and most will agree on what that level is. It's a bell curve.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

i space out a lot, and end up staring at the most dynamic spot within my plane of vision.

beyond that, pda doesn't bother me.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

Psilo said:


> I hate to be involved in PDA. It's very different on that end. Hugs are as far as I will go. I don't like to kiss or hold hands in public. My last boyfriend struggled to understand and assumed because I wouldn't I was ashamed of him or didn't really like him or something like that. *I don't know what it is about it, but PDA is very much out of my comfort zone.*


quoted for truth.

pda is very weird.


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

I like pda until it gets intense - like everyone else is saying. I don't mind seeing it because I rarely pay attention anyway... But it's like Trope said.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't care what other people do, they can do what they want. For me, hugging is as far as I'll go in public. Then again, I don't like most displays of affection in private either.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

In Europe you see it all the time. I think that if you let go of social norms and open your mind up then you'll be fine with it. That being said, I think as an individual you should have respect for people who feel uncomfortable with your actions. Be curtious and respect other people. But don't get worked up if someone does it. Merely change how you see that situation and im sure you'll find something more important to think about.


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

In my mind, it's not about Europe vs anywhere else. I've lived in quite a few countries and I can see it more as older vs younger.

Kissing and showing intimacy is one thing. Practically having sex on a bus is another. It doesn't bother me to see it, but I notice that it bother a lot of other people. 

And I personally don't like getting groped in public.


----------



## BenW (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't really care, myself.
If a partner expected it, I would probably be into it.
If not, I wouldn't feel as though anything is missing.

I don't even find it all that annoying in other couples.
Unless of course I'm trying to converse with one half of the party.

What pisses me off is when people decided to make out width-wise in an already cramped public school hallway.
The way people stand around in hallways annoys me enough already... Fucking idiots.
I hope they act the same way on freeways.
I think I'm just going to start walking as fast as I can without pause, and just run into anyone who gets in my way in a hallway.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I like it. 
I don't think there is anything wrong with affection. 
Unless it gets really intense like taking your skives off.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

An it harm none, do what ye will. I wouldn't mind even public sex :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't really mind it too much, but it admittedly does make me a little jealous of their love.

I also feel weird giving PDA, though. Holding hands and hugging is fine, but having people watch anything farther than that, with maybe the exception of kissing, just weirds me out.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't really care much for PDA. Just as long as friends do not blow me off just to this. lol. I would feel really awkward standing by my friend who is showing PDA.


----------

